# user ?



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2012)

Installed 9.1-RC3 from sources just now.
`# sockstat -4`

```
root     nfscbd     1793  3  tcp4   *:7745                *:*
root     sendmail   1772  3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     nfsuserd   1650  3  udp4   *:1017                *:*
root     nfsuserd   1649  3  udp4   *:1017                *:*
root     nfsuserd   1648  3  udp4   *:1017                *:*
root     nfsuserd   1647  3  udp4   *:1017                *:*
root     nfsuserd   1646  3  udp4   *:1017                *:*
root     syslogd    1607  6  udp4   *:514                 *:*
root     wpa_suppli 409   3  udp4   *:*                   *:*
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.0.1:60901       127.0.0.1:6600
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.0.1:64725       127.0.0.1:6600
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.1.135:10646   199.7.51.72:80
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.1.135:51737   173.194.39.145:443
?        ?          ?     ?  udp4   *:7745                *:*
...
```
There's opera, xorg, and even nfscbd showing ?. /etc/group seems fine. What's this?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2012)

Check /etc/passwd, does it look ok?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks ok. Compared it with copy I had. 
What could it be?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2012)

This is from fresh build jail. Basically nothing installed yet. Started to fetch distfiles.

```
root     fetch      25244 3  tcp4   127.0.1.1:42689       208.86.224.77:80
root     fetch      24135 3  tcp4   127.0.1.1:39086       208.118.235.20:80
root     fetch      20871 3  tcp4   127.0.1.1:62640       208.96.52.102:80
root     fetch      17171 3  tcp4   127.0.1.1:46673       192.35.244.50:21
root     fetch      17171 4  tcp4   127.0.1.1:22111       192.35.244.50:53555
root     fetch      15405 3  tcp4   127.0.1.1:58352       131.252.210.176:80
root     fetch      10118 3  tcp4   127.0.1.1:19322       192.35.244.50:21
root     fetch      10118 4  tcp4   127.0.1.1:44457       192.35.244.50:51616
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:43200       88.191.250.2:21
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:20263       80.101.159.118:80
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:25317       131.252.210.176:80
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:37717       193.190.67.15:21
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:28505       193.190.67.15:21
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:17822       193.190.67.15:21
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:47868       193.190.67.15:21
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   127.0.1.1:41470       130.239.18.138:80
```


----------



## AlexJ (Nov 17, 2012)

See PR:PR 167292


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2012)

Wouldn't even guess it's intended.
Thanks both of you.


----------

